# Ryobi blower/vacuum will not run properly



## joecal (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't have the model off hand. The blower is about 4 months old and hasn't gotten a lot of use. It's a refurbished unit maybe that's the problem. It ran fine in the beginning, now it won't stay running. It will run briefly and then stop and it is very hard to start again. It's to the point I can't use it. I think my fuel mixture is correct, but not positive. I noticed quite a few reviews on Amazon, where I bought it that other people are having the same issues. Any help is appreciated. I'm ready to buy a new unit.
Joe


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

joecal said:


> I'm sorry I don't have the model off hand. The blower is about 4 months old and hasn't gotten a lot of use. It's a refurbished unit maybe that's the problem. It ran fine in the beginning, now it won't stay running. It will run briefly and then stop and it is very hard to start again. It's to the point I can't use it. I think my fuel mixture is correct, but not positive. I noticed quite a few reviews on Amazon, where I bought it that other people are having the same issues. Any help is appreciated. I'm ready to buy a new unit.
> Joe


Take it back if you can;
Without sounding rude, we need a model number from the blower or something. Your post sounds like everything that went wrong with my ex wife, except her name wasn't Ryobi, I don't think it was any way . Have a good one Geo


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree we need more information.

But it sounds like it might be fuel related. You might try flush the fuel tank and check the fuel filter. Also if you feel capable take the carb apart and check the inlet screen for junk. Give the carb a complete clean and try reassembling it.

You might also check the compression on the machine if no compression tester pull the spark plug and or muffler and check for scoring on the piston and cylinder walls. If there is scoring, there is nothing you can do. Or it might not be worth fixing.


----------



## joecal (Nov 15, 2009)

I believe the model# is RY08548, I noticed Home Depot sells the same one.
Joe


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since it is only 4 months old, take it back for repair since it is still in warranty. Any work you do on it can void that warranty.


----------



## joecal (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate it. I don't think I can return it, I bought it through Amazon. I'll look into it though, I heard they won't accept anything that had gas in it, plus it was refurbished. I guess not very well,lol.
Joe


----------



## kornflake (May 1, 2013)

*hobbies*

hello to the community

im into cnc and electronics and motorcycles
i live in san diego


----------



## kornflake (May 1, 2013)

i too have had the exact same problem 
bought from amazon lasted 4 months used it 4 times 
cant get it to start ether 
checked flywheel checked spark maybe low compression posable because oil helped improve compression with my finger on it.

i tried tried either and poring gas directly in engine

so frustrated with it 

lawnmower man says its not worth for his for fixing.

i want to fixit it my self but i am out of ideas.


----------



## kornflake (May 1, 2013)

*Ryobi blower/vacuum will not start*

ok i dismantled it completely.
And I destroyed it in the process.

After removing the piston by 
using a hacksaw on the connecting rod
I was able to get a good look at the cylinder and piston.

It appears the rings on the piston are glued to the piston itself
somehow by varnish or engine gunk i think,
the other possibility is that the rings were put into tight
not allowed for expansion to make the proper engine seal that is 
needed to produce enough compression for the fuel to ignite.

previously I had tried using ether to start the engine and try pouring gasoline straight into the cylinder and tried pouring gasoline into the carburetor.

I checked the flywheel ,ignition coil, spark plug, 
I tried removing and cleaning the carburetor.

the only thing I didn't do was to either replace the current carburetor or using a carburetor rebuild kit for $15.

maybe if I wasn't so hasty to destroy it could use some kind of chemical to dissolve the varnish on the rings and that may have fixed it.

I hope somebody else can benefit from this.
sincerely, Kornflake.


----------

